# What do you do with your Vizsla when you go on holiday.



## DaxOlexar (Oct 30, 2017)

I'm curious!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

9 out of 10 times, bring her with me. Otherwise, I've been lucky to have family members watch her.


----------



## karendm (Nov 19, 2015)

I leave mine at a pet sitter who has dogs and a vizsla as well. She sends me pictures of their walks with other friends. I think Amber has a great time when she goes there!


----------



## Anida (Jun 10, 2016)

Usually she comes with us, but our holidays are usually packing up the camping trailer and going camping


----------



## MikoMN (Nov 29, 2016)

We have a hunt trainer here that also kennels. If we want, we can pay extra and they will take him out and put him on birds daily. It isn't cheap, but we figure if we are going on vacation, might as well give him one too. It is $25/day for kennel, $60/day for kennel and train.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anida (Jun 10, 2016)

MikoMN said:


> We have a hunt trainer here that also kennels. If we want, we can pay extra and they will take him out and put him on birds daily. It isn't cheap, but we figure if we are going on vacation, might as well give him one too. It is $25/day for kennel, $60/day for kennel and train.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is actually SUPER reasonable in my experience! My in-laws will board their dogs and it's usually $50+/day and they don't take them out and play/train.

I wouldn't feel so bad about that because I bet he has a lot of fun. I know Kaylee would even though we don't actually hunt.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

A vacation without the Vizsla? Really? This is a thing?


----------



## Abbeytx (Feb 7, 2017)

We board Penny at a facility that offers full day daycare along with boarding. It’s been great and she seems to love it!


----------

